# I am so full !



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Ciara has stolen my husband´s breakfast . She is always hungry. 2 pictures that shows, she is doing everything to get food.

2.picture: she had goosebreast and a half dutch cheese.

1. picture: she found the rest of Amy´s food.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too funny!! Just want to kiss that belly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so cute. I have a chow hound too. He loves his food.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

After Christmas during that short time, I accopanied my friend to the front door, Ciara took a half pack selfmade cockies from the livingroom table and swallowed it in seconds.We always have to keep an eye on her, if there is anything to eat available. *gg*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: How funny ! She is laying out like a beached whale! ound: 

I bet it isn't so funny sometimes though.....ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Those pictures are too funny!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ciara is so cute! How funny that last pic is. She looks totally content...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute is that??? What a belly shot!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Now thats a belly shot!!!! 

Reminds me of myself newyears eve!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a stinker!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Martina,

Ciara looks like shes waiting for a good belly rub! TOO CUTE!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is such a funny picture!! What a sneaky little girl!!  And a SMART one at that


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's funny! Very cute girl!


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

She looks like she is in heaven--can it get any better than this? Too cute!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, what should I say??

Ciara, what had your puppies learned from you??
Clyde is like his mother.... He steals all he can get....:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Clearly she is starving and has to find food wherever she can!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO !!! What a girl! She sounds smart and quick. Such a funny picture of her laid out like that. ound:


----------

